# Your favourite TV shows & movies



## DearLeaderJohn (Jun 2, 2013)

Don't think I've seen this thread on VPSB yet so may as well kick one off!

So basically it's as the title denotes, just list your favourite TV shows and/or movies.

For me it's got to be:

*TV: *How I Met Your Mother, Community & Parks and Recreation.

*Movies: *The Hangover Pt 1 + 2 (not seen 3 yet) and most recently The Five Year Engagement; which admittedly can be seen as a bit of a "soppy" movie but I genuinely enjoyed it.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 2, 2013)

TV shows would be the be one and only .. 'The Middle'. It is by far the only TV show that I've ever watched every single episode of.


As for movies.. I'm a really avid movie watcher therefore I don't have any specific movie I like but I can say Avatar could possibly my favorite.


----------



## Chronic (Jun 2, 2013)

*TV:* BlackAdder, Game of Thrones, Red Dwarf, House of Cards, Scrubs, Spartacus, Californication, Dexter, Homeland, Sherlock, Firefly, Stargate SG-1, Battlestar Galactica.

*Movies: * Leon: The Professional, Pulp Fiction, 50/50, Source Code, The Shawshank Redemption, Red, 127 Hours, Black Swan, Crank, District 9, Fight Club, Forrest Gump, The Hangover, Gran Torino, Inception, Kick Ass, Kill Bill, Limitless, Shaun of the Dead, Twelve Monkeys.

Clearly I've wasted a lot of my time and watched far too many movies and series. These are just some of the ones I enjoyed and if you pick any of them to watch, you can't go wrong.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 2, 2013)

*TV: *Arrested Development and Breaking Bad. Don't really watch TV anymore. I do like watching Red Eye on Fox, though. That's the only 'TV News' I watch (and I watch it for the comedy factor, not the news)

*Movies:* Falling Down, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HkjrJ6IK5E, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8lGHQn_n9Y, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVCHSiRWjJM, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd-go0oBF4Y, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71rDQ7z4eFg, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUXWAEX2jlg, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7EdQ4FqbhY, Snatch, etc.

Each movie is linked to a trailer so if you haven't seen the movie, watch the trailer, then go acquire the film


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jun 3, 2013)

*Movies: *I've watched _Horrible Bosses_ for the first time some days ago, but just can't hold my tongue whenever I recall someone in the movie calling "Motherfucker" (the guy who calls himself motherfucker)  :lol:


----------



## VPN.SH (Jun 3, 2013)

*TV:* Breaking Bad, Community - Don't watch much TV in all honesty

*Movies:* Fight Club, The Green Mile, Forrest Gump, Snatch, Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels, LOTR, Panic Room


----------



## MannDude (Jun 3, 2013)

liamwithers said:


> *TV:* Breaking Bad, Community - Don't watch much TV in all honesty
> 
> *Movies:* Fight Club, The Green Mile, Forrest Gump, Snatch, Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels, LOTR, Panic Room


Almost forgot about Forest Gump... Such a great movie. Also, Fargo. Another great flick.


----------



## VPN.SH (Jun 3, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Almost forgot about Forest Gump... Such a great movie. Also, Fargo. Another great flick.


Really is  brilliant story. Sin City as well.


----------



## Alto (Jun 3, 2013)

TV: Breaking Bad, The Newsroom, Suits


Movies: Drive, Scott Pilgrim vs The World, Brick


----------



## vanarp (Jun 4, 2013)

I do not get my share of watching TV as the rest of the family members keep the two televisions busy with regional broadcasts.

I watched *Prison Break* as was suggested by a friend. Really enjoyed all the four seasons of it. I watched almost 5-10 episodes a day.

Now it is *Fringe *that I am loving to watch. Done with three seasons and fourth is in progress. Finding it difficult to dedicate much time to watch due to other commitments.

I mostly watch Action & Sci-Fi movies. Gladiator, Cliff Hanger, Speed, Golden Eye, Inception, The Matrix, Shutter Island, Source Code... are some of the movies I don't get bored to watch again


----------



## vanarp (Jun 4, 2013)

By the way, I used to use jinni for movie recommendations. For example:

http://www.jinni.com/discovery.html?similarto=source-code&content=Movies

Hope it helps some


----------

